# 96 b14 adding bumper with fog lights



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

What year of sentra's had the front bumper with the fog lights and how interchangeable are these bumpers? I wanted to add fog lights to my car and thought it would look the best if i could do this


----------



## Bmxrboy911 (Feb 6, 2009)

From what I know the sentra 200SX bumper came with factory foglights. Im also pretty sure it will fit exactly like the bumper you already have. You'll have to figure out how to wire in the foglights. I want to do it as well but I am having a problem finding the bumper. You might try Craigslist. I might just try to buy a bumper from an autoparts store.


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

I really like the stock spoiler on the trunk of the 200sx's do you know if the whole trunk lid is interchangeable with the stock sentra one?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

the trunk lid is not interchangeable and the spoiler mught be a little to long for the sentra but i think it would be fine


----------



## SentraThis96 (Nov 14, 2009)

How would i go about putting that spoiler on my trunk then?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

measure the trunk with measuring tape and then bolt up the spoiler in the middle so its sticking out equal on both sides... im pretty sure it will look good


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

it looks good. i got it on mine. the spoiler seriously makes the whole car. sentras look gay without them.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

I was taking this pic of something on my motorcycle, but you can see the spoiler on my sentra in the background--just to give you an idea of what it'd look like. sorry it's dark and not close-up


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

yup the spoiler is excactly what sentras need


----------



## Bmxrboy911 (Feb 6, 2009)

Where do you find these? just like craigslist and stuff or do you buy them from the dealership or part stores?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

dealership ummm NOOOOO.... junk yards have them all the time and craigslist is great but it wont have your item all the time


----------

